Ask HN: Tell me realistically what will happen after December 15th (FCC)? - febin
======
grawprog
[https://amp.businessinsider.com/net-neutrality-portugal-
how-...](https://amp.businessinsider.com/net-neutrality-portugal-how-american-
internet-could-look-fcc-2017-11)

------
AnimalMuppet
Um, forgive my ignorance, but... what's the significance of December 15th?

~~~
febin
FCC ,Net Neutrality?

------
wmf
Pretty much the same kinds of things that happened before.

------
opendomain
December 15th?

~~~
febin
Sorry, Yes

